# Introduce Myself



## Megatron28 (Dec 20, 2013)

I joined the site other day and I wanted to introduce myself to everyone on the TRT forum.  I started TRT in 2012.  As you guys probably relate, it has been a life saver for me.  I look forward to getting to know you guys.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome. I'm the captain of the gay club here


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 20, 2013)

Since you are in So Cal do you go Chipping?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 20, 2013)

What is that?


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 20, 2013)

Get on your Harleys and ride around like Ponch and Jon.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 20, 2013)

No that's gay. I just kiss random men at the gym


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2013)

Megatron28 said:


> I joined the site other day and I wanted to introduce myself to everyone on the TRT forum.  I started TRT in 2012.  As you guys probably relate, it has been a life saver for me.  I look forward to getting to know you guys.



Good to have you here with your trt experience.  I began my trt about the same time July/2012.  There are a few of us that started with Maximus on Ology.  Welcome over to UGBB.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 20, 2013)

Yup welcome! Also on trt! Been on it for a long time and it is a love hate relationship for me


----------



## Magical (Dec 20, 2013)

Whats up Megatron? Welcome


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

knowledgeable guy--that Megatron is....

He is also the nicest decepticon ever....


----------



## grind4it (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome to UGBB


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome bro.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 21, 2013)

Meg, how old are you and why did you start TRT.  And why aren't you using Meg from Family Guy as your avatar?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 21, 2013)

http://static2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...y/images/3/34/FGuy_DialMegForMurder_0237F.jpg


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 21, 2013)

welcome!..


----------



## stonetag (Dec 21, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Meg, how old are you and why did you start TRT.  And why aren't you using Meg from Family Guy as your avatar?



Got to admit she is pretty hot in that pic. Welcome


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome to UG


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 22, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Meg, how old are you and why did you start TRT.  And why aren't you using Meg from Family Guy as your avatar?



I'm 41.  I started having all of the classic symptoms of Low T.  I was even too tired to want to have sexbwith my wife.  I felt like total shit.  Finally get tested and my TT was around 190.  I was diagnosed with Secondary Hypogonadism.   

I've been meaning to take care of the avi - just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm always the late asshole, u will notice this Mega. Glad to have you aboard and ready to kick ass in HRT section. You will prolly be helping me out very soon


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 29, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> I'm always the late asshole, u will notice this Mega. Glad to have you aboard and ready to kick ass in HRT section. You will prolly be helping me out very soon



That's too bad MM.  Is the natty giving out?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh Megatron, everyone knows that MM was born with no testicles.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

It was a sad day for me Jol, intriguing day for medical history. I get to pin so I guess it evens out 

Mega I was only being facetious but I can only imagine my rebounding test levels would be lower than when I started...if I decide to come off.   And who doesn't want optimum levels?? i sure do!!


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Facetious*: that's a big word!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

I use them rarely Mega. It hurts my head too much.


----------

